
Ask HN: Examples of Good Software - username3
Where can I read clean testable maintainable source code?
======
moviuro
[https://github.com/openbsd/src](https://github.com/openbsd/src) , as well as
any software built by that team:
[https://github.com/openssh](https://github.com/openssh)
[https://github.com/opensmtpd](https://github.com/opensmtpd)
[https://github.com/libressl-portable/](https://github.com/libressl-portable/)
etc.

------
username3
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21254187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21254187)
says they improved a react project with redux. What does the source look like?

